# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  ΔΑΝΕΙΣΜΟΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ ''ΞΕΠΕΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ''

## Greca

Μήπως έχει κανείς να μου δανείσει το βιβλίο του Silove Derreck με τίτλο ''Ξεπερνώντας τον πανικό'', έτους 2009?

Γιατί έχει κλείσει ο εκδοτικός οίκος και δεν το βρίσκω σε κανένα βιβλιοπωλείο μέχρι στιγμής.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## persefoni78

Σε ποια πολη εισαι? Το βιβλιο αυτο το εχω δει στο βιβλιοπωλειο Μαλλιαρης στη Θεσσαλονικη. Η πωλητρια μου ειπε οτι το βιβλιο θα το εκδιδει αλλος εκδοτικος οικος με τον ιδιο τιτλο. Αλλα το βρηκα εδω http://www.bestprice.gr/item/2148869...es#item-prices . Μπορεις να το παραγγειλεις απο καποιο site.

----------


## Feedge

The matchless message, is pleasant to me :)

----------


## mariasam

Eγω το αγορασα αλλα ακομα δεν το χω ξεκινησει...αλλα ανυπομονω!!!! :)

----------


## ifeelblue22

Δεν το ηξερα αυτο το βιβλιο!Τελεια θ παω ν τ παρω :D

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμ συνηθως τα πραγματα που αξιζουν περισσοτερο ειναι σπανια κ δυσευρετα αυτο στη ζωη ειναι κανονας παντος υπαρχουν πολα κατεβατα κ εδω για να διαβασεις αν δεις τα θεματα που εχω ξεκινησει υπαρχουν κ πολοι συναδελφοι για να τα πεις κ ολας..........

----------


## Alexanderr

Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να μπεις λιγο στο τσατ?:confused:

----------


## elafi

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------

